
SprdIn looks like a rip-off of SnipLy - preslavrachev
http://sprd.in/
======
Immortalin
In business, there is no such thing as copying as long as it is not patented
or if the company making it does not have the resources to sue you.

~~~
preslavrachev
Yes, I know, I'm in this business myself. This was just my quick 2cents
comment. Wasn't really intended personally, or to be offensive against the
product.

